# UKC- Conf. Jefferson, TX



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

Hiya, 
Is anyone planning to attend this show? 
Trying to see if there is any competition
TEXAS
UNITED DOG OWNER'S GROUP
JEFFERSON (I) CONF JS
Feb 18; Tracey Kallas (replacing Debra Mitchell) JS; Tracey Kallas TERR now including APBT (except TFT) Entries 5:30-6:30 pm Show 7 pm NLC: Novice Puppy, Stud Dog, Brood Bitch
NOTE: Entry fees for Friday event only: DOS $22; JS no charge; NLC $10; PE $15 received by February 11, 2011
Feb 19; S1 Debra Mitchell JS GUARD SIGHT HERD (except BSD) COMP; Darice Ragan SCENT GUN NORTH TERR Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9 am
Feb 19; S2 Darice Ragan JS GUARD SIGHT HERD (except BSD) COMP; Debra Mitchell SCENT GUN NORTH TERR Entries 10:30-11:30 am Show no sooner than 11:30 am
Feb 20; S1 JD McNutt JS GUARD SIGHT HERD (except BSD) COMP; Dan Crutchfield SCENT GUN NORTH TERR Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9 am 
Feb 20; S2 Dan Crutchfield JS GUARD SIGHT HERD (except BSD) COMP; JD McNutt SCENT GUN NORTH TERR Entries 10:30-11:30 am Show no sooner than 11:30 am
DOS $25; JS no charge; PE $18, GRCH $10 received by February 11, 2011
Kellyville Community Center, 130 Kelly Park Rd 75657 (903) 665-2421; Exit 617 off of I-20 at Marshall onto Hwy 59N. Go approximately 22 miles to Jefferson. Go left (west) on Hwy 49. Go approximately 5 miles to Kellyville. Watch for signs - The Kellyville Community Center is on the right. 
Chairperson: Barbara Tice (903) 665-9513 [email protected]
Event Secretary: Amanda Hill, NT-18 Lake Cherokee, Longview TX 75603 (903) 720-1889 [email protected]
correction to club's directions submitted 1/10/11 / breed addition 1/19/11


----------



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

Well it was a good show, I wish there were more APBTs but we did have competition. We had class, ch and grch dogs
I showed my girl Jezi and on first show for Sat she won Best Female and BEST of BREED then she went up and took GROUP1 !!! Super stoked!!
Then for Show2 on Sat she won again BF and BOB she took GRP2
Then for Sunday she took BF, BOB and GRP2. 
She now has a new Title "CH" .. Super Proud of my girl!! :woof:On show 2 her half sister Sofia won Best Female!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Way to go Jennet, congrats


----------



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

Thanks Girl! :roll:


----------

